# Apple Products Can Be Overwhelming, Any Advise?



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 18, 2018)

I am currently using an iMac OX 10.6 right now with the warning that my system  hardware needs updating in order to work better with  firefox/browser, facebook videos,  apple itunes, photos, etc. Yes, I know... I've been dragging my feet because I use Adobe CS 5 as  design software and the newer CS software is very expensive and I refuse to pay monthly for their products.

iphone is 5s... so I would like to update but I won't be able to use a new iphone on my "old" computer (itunes will no longer read my phone and I can't update my desktop), photos, music files, etc)

ipad is not currently working/seems to be asking for real help from the apple team, yes it's frozen too

apple TV is working fine for now (sigh)

I guess my question is in deciding to stay with apple (which I really do love) I will create a snowball effect. If any of you are familiar with apple what if any suggestions do you have in order for me to become updated/current and get the most use out of a new iphone, laptop computer and or ipad? I could keep my iMac as a working station only and unplug it altogether from the internet and still be able to work on it.

Since retiring I don't have good access to any wise techs advise and I would like some opinions before I walk blindly into the apple store after the first of the new year. It would be nice if my eyes didn't glaze over when they started talking to me if you know what I mean.

Thanks for whatever help you can give.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jan 17, 2019)

I would not have wished being stuck with those products on anyone and don't use them myself.  Typing on a Windows PC right now.  However, there may be some free training available in your area you can ask the store about.  Also, if you just come up with normal phrases you can search about a problem and often get good answers.  But my biggest overall recommendation would be to switch to Windows and Android products.  I was pretty sad when my aged father was persuaded to switch to Apple products so late in life, and it was largely a disaster, most especially going from a Windows to Mac computer.  He was able to manage to a degree with the iPhone though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2019)

Both of us here use All mac products, ( with the exception of my laptop)  Mac desktops , latest version Iphones, and Ipads.. . Would never return to Windows again..

  MY o/h is a  tech genius, but he's at work, so I can't ask him for you, but I'll bump this up for you, so someone else may be able to help!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2019)

In the interim, ...as you're using snow leopard which at 10 years old is really too old.. and you can't buy a new Imac, have you considered a used Mac mini ?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2019)

Whether you have Apple products or Microsoft based, all hardware has a "planned obsolescence."   In other words, they want to force us to upgrade at some point and buy more stuff.   It has been this way since the invention of the desktop computer and will continue.   (Although this seems to be coming home to roost with Apple; they are pricing themselves out of the cell phone market IMO.)


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2019)

What year is your Mac?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2019)

Ronni, the OP's Mac is OX 10.6 running snow leopard  so makes it  10 years old


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 18, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ronni, the OP's Mac is OX 10.6 running snow leopard  so makes it  10 years old



hollydolly, my iMac is 7 years old to me... altho I understand physically it may be 10 years old to Apple. I'm not going to upgrade my computer to accommodate the newer Adobe Suite/Cloud programs because Adobe is asking $50/month. I will use my old clunky outdated computer as a work station only and use memory sticks to transfer anything I work on. I'm facing the same thing with my iphone... and will have to come up with a work around because of itunes. The more I think about it I probably will buy the ipad pro to browse the internet and email, (sigh)...


----------



## kburra (Jan 19, 2019)

Have you tried a reboot on the Ipad?


Hold down the *Sleep/Wake *button for several seconds.Top of device.
The iPad will prompt you to slide a button to* power off* the device. Follow the directions on the screen by sliding the button from the left side to the right to reboot the iPad.
_If the iPad is completely frozen_, the "slide to power down" message may not appear. Don't worry, just continue holding down the button. After about 20 seconds the iPad will power down without the confirmation. This is called a "_forced reboot_" because it will work even when the iPad is totally unresponsive.
The iPad screen will display the circle of dashes to indicate it is busy. Once the iPad has finished shutting down completely, the screen will go completely black.
After the iPad's screen is completely black, wait a couple of seconds and then hold down the *Sleep/Wake button* again to trigger the restart.
When the Apple logo appears in the middle of the screen, you can release the *Sleep/Wake* button. The iPad will restart shortly after the logo appears....no data is lost doing this!


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 23, 2019)

kburra, thanks for the suggestion... I only get as far as the itunes symbol coming up on screen and the message across the top of the screen "support.apple.com/ipad/restore"... and since my iMac can't download the newest operating system due to my need of older Adobe programs it can't recognize itunes newest version to restore my ipad. Catch 22


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 27, 2019)

If any of you are wondering I do have an update with my computer problem... my daughter's boyfriend did some trouble shooting on his portable PC laptop. He was able to restore my ipad, get it running and install a new version of apple TV. We do not have cable so the new appleTV is more efficient and will be able to stream just about anything I "think" I need. This does not solve my iMac problems or my phone for that matter but I now have some breathing room. We are talking about consolidating all our phone bills into  one ATT bill as it seems three phone lines are cheaper than one... go figure. A new iphone 8 (compared to my 5s) will take me into a faster and larger screen, and much better pictures. He will be able to connect this new phone to the newer itunes version with his PC, (whew)... So, this gives me time to use my computer until it will no longer run on the internet. Kids, go figure...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 31, 2019)

How old is your iPad ?  Is it new enough that you can still update it ? If not, it is probably time for a newer iPad, even if you do not get a new iPad Pro.  
If you get a newer phone, you should be able to transfer the information from your old one to the new one directly, and would not need to use iTunes. 
Go to settings and make an iCloud backup. Then, when you set up the new phone, just tell it to restore from iCloud backup, and it will automatically put everything on there for you. 
Once you have everything on the newer phone, be sure to do a backup, and then you should be able to install from that onto the iPad once you can re-boot it, or get a newer one. 
If you can get the iPad to re-boot, then just go to settings and reset it. This should take everything off, and then you can also set it up as a new iPad from the iCloud backup that you made with the phone. 

Also, eBay has a lot of used iPads, if you want to do that, or places like Best Buy sell used ones at a reasonable price. Even Amazon carries some older iPads , just not the brand new ones. 
My daughter got me one of the brand new 12.9 iPad Pro with facial recognition, and I really like it.  I recommend getting one of those (they come in several sizes) if you are going to get a new iPad. 
I use mine with a keyboard case, and it is like having a small laptop.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Feb 5, 2019)

Happyflowerlady, if you read my note above yours you will see that I was able to update my ipad through my daughter's boyfriends PC laptop and getting to itunes that way. At least I can use it now. Last week I decided to go with with a new apple iphone 8plus through AT&T. It was the best unlimited plan for 3 lines. They were able to start a new itunes account with icloud but I can't download any music I had through the old iphone without going through my iMAC. Soooooo... everything is working so far until my computer no longer connects with the internet... love my phone by the way.


----------

